# Truglo choke?



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

Does the Truglo adjustable choke work? It seems like a good idea but what kind of performance does it get? If it dosent other segestions would be great i have a 870 by the way thanks for the help


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

personally i dont like truglo turkey chokes cause i bought one about three months ago. It patterned horribly. I have an 870 express. I just bought a primos jellyhead and there spose to be good up to 55 yds.


----------



## sponkey14 (Mar 1, 2008)

truglo sucks, my friend got one and it sucked, i would get a jellyhead, they pattern great


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont have the adjustable but i got the truglo turkey choke and it is awesome 95 % pellets in a 4" circle and 100% in a 6"at 25 yards that told me all i needed to know.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought one for my SBE and it worked okay. Patterened very good. 
Dan


----------

